# Tool Talk > Machines >  spring forming machine GIF and short video

## Jon

Spring forming machine GIF and short video. Lots of ways to form a spring; this is one.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...ng_forming.gif

----------

Trojan Horse (Sep 15, 2017)

----------

